# Where did the Chuck Norris thread go?



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

I was looking forward to reading them all instead of being productive at work today but I can't find it now


----------



## dangles (Apr 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> I was looking forward to reading them all instead of being productive at work today but I can't find it now


 
Obviously we were having too much fun, the topic wasn't controversial enough???


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 4, 2011)

it was getting big to... i have no idea where it went!!! im guessing that because i forgot to ask chuck norris permission to use his great and holy name, he destroyed the thread and all traces of it!!!! that has to be it!

NEW FACT....
chuck norris can destroy threads!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 4, 2011)

when i was growing up on his movies he was the best but when i grew up he became the biggest tosser ever !!!!

thanks to texas ranger !!! 

long live the real CHUCK NORRIS !!! please get rid of this imposter he really s##ks


----------



## Colin (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw chuck norris on a street corner panhandling for loose change.. I gave him nothing..


----------



## D3pro (Apr 4, 2011)

Colin said:


> I just saw chuck norris on a street corner panhandling for loose change.. I gave him nothing..


 
bahahahaha.... poor sad norris


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 4, 2011)

on a serious note so chuck thread is deleted but the troll Dole thread isnt????


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 4, 2011)

Colin said:


> I just saw chuck norris on a street corner panhandling for loose change.. I gave him nothing..


 
Hahaha 
Obviously you didnt delete it colin.


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

NatoRey said:


> on a serious note so chuck thread is deleted but the troll Dole thread isnt????


 This is why I was asking. I didn't want to start another one I just wanted to know why it got deleted. Unless it turned nasty and people started turning on each other. Even Colin is in on the action in this one haha


----------



## Colin (Apr 5, 2011)

maybe chuck norris deleted it?? because one chuck norris thread is more than enough


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> I just saw chuck norris on a street corner panhandling for loose change.. I gave him nothing..



Bwahahaha! I'd have given this bloke money!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## SamNabz (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## guzzo (Apr 5, 2011)

This stuff is great!!!! you got to love Chuck!


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 5, 2011)

guzzo said:


> This stuff is great!!!! you got to love Chuck!



you really GOT to... if you dont, he will round house kick your heart


----------



## guzzo (Apr 5, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> you really GOT to... if you dont, he will round house kick your heart



I would rather take a swim with Geckomans Gregory than have that happen!!!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## James..94 (Apr 5, 2011)

Chuck Norris messes with the Zohan


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 5, 2011)

James..94 said:


> Chuck Norris messes with the Zohan


 
lmfao


----------



## James..94 (Apr 5, 2011)

Chuck Norriss' calandar goes from march 31st to april 2nd cause nobody fools Chuck Norris


----------



## dangles (Apr 5, 2011)

just realised Chuck took his thread to deal with Americans wanting to export our natives


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe a moderator accidentally deleted it?


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 5, 2011)

Who would ever do such an act? _me_ if they didnt have chucks permission they had better go into hiding _no I'd just give chuck a roundhouse kick off the forum haha_


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Chuck Norris doesn't play "hide-and-seek". He plays "hide-and-pray-I-don't-find-you".


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 5, 2011)

Still can't get over the fact that he's over 70 years old! :O


----------



## saximus (Apr 5, 2011)

He actually died 15 years ago it's just that death is too afraid to tell him


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 6, 2011)

Chuck Norris could make it rain cats and dogs
Chuck Norris is actually a vegetarian, meaning he does not eat animals until he first puts them into a vegetative state with his fists

The real reason your not supposed to continue down a dead end is because Chuck Norris is waiting there
Normal guys can pee their name in the snow, Chick Norris can pee his name in magma


----------



## deanp (Apr 6, 2011)

i seen CHUCK NORRIS without his beard, he didn't have chin,just another fist...


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 6, 2011)

Jesus can walk on water, but chuck norris can swim through land


----------



## D3pro (Apr 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;OZDoNbD6i8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZDoNbD6i8E[/video]
[video=youtube;cEsG79OtoLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEsG79OtoLs&NR=1[/video]
[video=youtube;TA_hMq-JUOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA_hMq-JUOE[/video]

CHUCK NORRIS FOR PRESIDENT!!!
[video=youtube;GQ-lQMUn0xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ-lQMUn0xw[/video]


----------



## James..94 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chuck Norris was once bitten by a cobra... after 5 days of excruciating pain the cobra died...


----------

